# TA-DA!!! It's ShawtyCat's birthday!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, * oh master of research. 

_well, there are other research-meisters here, but it's not their birthday. Don't want to offend them.  _


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Happy happy happy birthday! Enjoy it with your wonderful family - hope you get to have something yummy today.:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Day, Shawty~


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What an auspicious day to be born: The Autumnal Equinox, the celestial edge between summer and fall. I hope you're on the edge of a wonderful year, Jodi!

Mezz


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Happy birthday, Jodi!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Oh Happy day!! What a wonderful birthday! Great weather (hopefully where you are) and good eats to you.
The Autumnal Equinox holds special meaning... it was the last time the original members of Styx played live in their hometown of Chicago! And being the greatest rock band in the world, your birthday celebration is rich with history!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh brother...


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy B-Day, Jodi!!!!!!!!!!


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 



:roll: :smiles: :crazy:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I know i`m late,but i hope your birthday was marvellous Jodi and you were able to spend it with your family.
Best wishes,Leo.:chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Jodi,

May you find peace and peace of mind in this new year.

Brad


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

happy belated, Jodi!!!!

Just one question - did you make your own cake, or did someone do it for you?!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That's a nasty habit of mine. I'm late AGAIN!

Happy belated Shawty!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Shawty, Shawty, Shawty,
Sorry if I'm late. I was away from the computer for a few days.
Hope it was a great birthday and that you're getting younger everyday!:bounce: :chef:


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey Shawty, a belated happy birthday!
I hope you got breakfast in bed and lots of hugs and kisses!
Quarter of a century WOW!!!
Congrats!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy belated birthday Shawty Cat. May you become a 100 and always enjoy your birthday with your lovely family!


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi Jodi,

Happy Belated Birthday - I hope you had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy belated birthday! ( I always miss the birthday greetings.)


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thank you everyone! :blush:  I had a great birthday and all your wishes made it even more special. Thank guys! A gal couldn't ask for a better bunch of friends.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So sorry to be late for your birthday Jodi, hope it was a happy one!


----------

